# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  ΕΘΕΜ 24/09/05

## ngia

Το Σάββατο στις 16:00 στη νέα έδρα , Αμερικής 17, 4o όροφο.

για
Καθάρισμα
Τακτοποίηση των πραγμάτων
Εγκατάσταση κανενός ιστού
Καφές

όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε....

----------


## dti

Ωραία, να το καθιερώσουμε κιόλας!

----------


## alsafi

κανενας χαρτης καλο θα ειναι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Ευγε... 

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> κανενας χαρτης καλο θα ειναι


wind.awmn.net , node ETHEM (#2719) , τι πιό καλό  ::  

Αν του βρίσκονται κανενός καμιά δεκαριά μεγαλούτσικες σακούλες για μπάζα ας τις φέρει. Πρέπει να πετάξουμε κάποια σαβούρα για να φτιάξουμε την αίθουσά μας. 
Δυστυχώς εκείνος ο εργολάβος είναι πολύ "εργολάβος"  ::  

Στήσιμο ιστού δεν προβλέπεται. Η ταράτσα μας για τις επόμενες 20 μέρες θα συνεχίσει να ανακαινίζεται, το no 19 είναι αφιλόξενο, απο το no 15 περιμένω απάντηση. 
Κάποιος στο no 13 mkan-2 (#4485) δήλωσε στην wind θέση, επίσης και ο SASTYA (#6269) στο απέναντι κτίριο. Υπάρχει και κάποιος arxontas (#6200) όνομα και πράμα. Για ψάξτε τους. 
Η θέση τους είναι σε άμεση επαφή με την έδρα και μπορούν να φανούν πολύ χρήσιμοι.

----------


## panste

Χάρτης (εχει και το μετρό που δεν φένεται στο wind  ::  )

Σημ. Δεν τα πάω καλα με τα σφουγκαρόπανα αλλα απο κουβάλημα κάτι θα κάνουμε

----------


## jamesbond

άσχετο, έχω κατάστημα στην Ζαλοκώστα  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::

----------


## Winner

> Υπάρχει και κάποιος arxontas (#6200) όνομα και πράμα. Για ψάξτε τους. 
> Η θέση τους είναι σε άμεση επαφή με την έδρα και μπορούν να φανούν πολύ χρήσιμοι.


Ο arxontas είναι δικό μου παιδί.  ::  
Ετοιμάζεται bb εκεί πάνω acoul-arxontas-eexi (έτσι λέμε). Πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και με εθεμ οπότε θέλει επιπλέον συζήτηση το πράγμα. Η θέα είναι άπειρη από εκεί πάνω.

----------


## nvak

> Ετοιμάζεται bb εκεί πάνω acoul-arxontas-eexi (έτσι λέμε). Πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και με εθεμ οπότε θέλει επιπλέον συζήτηση το πράγμα. Η θέα είναι άπειρη από εκεί πάνω.


Υπάρχει πολύ καλή επαφή με εκείνο το σημείο, ακόμη και απο χαμηλούς ορόφους. Αν εκεί υπάρχει φιλική ταράτσα, είναι ευκαιρία για επίσκεψη το Σάββατο  ::  

Θα μπορούσε αυτός ο κόμβος να υποστηριχθεί πλήρως απο το Σωματείο.

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Ετοιμάζεται bb εκεί πάνω acoul-arxontas-eexi (έτσι λέμε). Πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και με εθεμ οπότε θέλει επιπλέον συζήτηση το πράγμα. Η θέα είναι άπειρη από εκεί πάνω.
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει πολύ καλή επαφή με εκείνο το σημείο, ακόμη και απο χαμηλούς ορόφους. Αν εκεί υπάρχει φιλική ταράτσα, είναι ευκαιρία για επίσκεψη το Σάββατο  
> 
> Θα μπορούσε αυτός ο κόμβος να υποστηριχθεί πλήρως απο το Σωματείο.


Από χαμηλούς ορόφους πολύ χλωμό εώς αδύνατον να γίνει...

Και πάλι η οπτική επαφή παίζεται...

Κάτι photos που έιχαμε τραβήξει δεν μας επιβεβαιώνουν 100% την οπτική επαφή...

----------


## acoul

scan scan scan ... !!!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Θα μπορούσε αυτός ο κόμβος να υποστηριχθεί πλήρως απο το Σωματείο.


Συγνώμη… και με όλο το συμπάθιο… και καλά που κάνουμε και μπορούμε να λέμε τέτοια…

Υπάρχει όμως μήπως ένα πλαίσιο κανόνων κάτω από το οποίο κάποιος δικαιούται και πρέπει να ζητάει την οικονομική βοήθεια του συλλόγου…

Δεν λέω υπάρχουν ανάγκες σε μερικές περιπτώσεις από την μεριά και του συλλόγου αλλά και από του “κόμβου”… αλλά καλό είναι να θεσπιστούν τέτοιοι κανόνες! Έτσι για να ξέρουμε ποιος, που, γιατί και πόσα!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> scan scan scan ... !!!


move move move..... !!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Winner

> scan scan scan ... !!!


Αφού δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στην ΕΘΕΜ αυτή τη στιγμή.
Μόνο ένας φακός θα μας λύσει την απορεία.

Acoul εσένα σε έπιασα προχθες από εκεί ψηλά καμπάνα (-70 με πανελάκι) πήρα και dhcp και πήγαινε σφαίρα. Όπως επίσης το ίδιο ισχύει και με eexi.

----------


## socrates

Αύριο που είναι Σάββατο και θα μαζευτούμε είναι ευκαιρία να φέρω ένα *επιδαπέδιο* canon φωτοτυπικό (δωρεά) στην νέα έδρα.

Επειδή όμως δεν παίζει να το φέρω μόνος θα χρειαστώ κάποιον με ευρύχωρο αμάξωμα και γερά μπράτσα (mojiro ακούς  ::  ).

Όποιος έχει κάποιο κατάλληλο μέσο και μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας μου στηλει pm ή ας με πάρει στο 6978775230.

----------


## nvak

Περιμένετε πρώτα να τακτοποιηθούμε και μετά φέρνετε πράγματα.
Δεν έχουμε τραπέζια ντουλάπια και έχουμε αρκετή σκόνη. 
Οι εργασίες δεν τελείωσαν ακόμη.
Έχω και εγώ ένα μεγάλλο πίνακα να φέρω μόλις ξεκουμπιστεί ο εργολάβος.

----------


## socrates

> Αύριο που είναι Σάββατο και θα μαζευτούμε είναι ευκαιρία να φέρω ένα *επιδαπέδιο που χωρίζεται σε δύο κομμάτια* canon φωτοτυπικό (δωρεά) στην νέα έδρα.
> 
> Επειδή όμως δεν παίζει να το φέρω μόνος θα χρειαστώ κάποιον με ευρύχωρο αμάξωμα και γερά μπράτσα (mojiro ακούς  ).
> 
> Όποιος έχει κάποιο κατάλληλο μέσο και μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας μου στηλει pm ή ας με πάρει στο 6978775230.


Δεν έχω ακόμα μια απάντηση!

Νίκο,

Τώρα είναι ευκαιρία να μεταφερθεί! Πρέπει να φύγει από την εταιρία και προτιμώ να πάει κατευθείαν στον σύλλογο και να μην κάνω άσκοπες μεταφορές + το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν άτομα για βοήθεια και είναι κανονισμένο να βρεθούμε.

----------


## Vigor

> Περιμένετε πρώτα να τακτοποιηθούμε και μετά φέρνετε πράγματα.


Έγινε λίγη βρωμοδουλειά σήμερα, δεν συμφωνείτε?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Δεν έχω ακόμα μια απάντηση!
> 
> Νίκο,
> 
> Τώρα είναι ευκαιρία να μεταφερθεί! Πρέπει να φύγει από την εταιρία και προτιμώ να πάει κατευθείαν στον σύλλογο και να μην κάνω άσκοπες μεταφορές + το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν άτομα για βοήθεια και είναι κανονισμένο να βρεθούμε.


Σωκράτη, γίνεται ένας μικρός πανικός ακόμη με τα νέα γραφεία, έχει πέσει αρκετή κούραση με τη μετακόμιση... υπομονή να ηρεμίσουν λίγο τα πράγματα.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates (aka Hobbit)
> 
> Δεν έχω ακόμα μια απάντηση!
> 
> Νίκο,
> 
> Τώρα είναι ευκαιρία να μεταφερθεί! Πρέπει να φύγει από την εταιρία και προτιμώ να πάει κατευθείαν στον σύλλογο και να μην κάνω άσκοπες μεταφορές + το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν άτομα για βοήθεια και είναι κανονισμένο να βρεθούμε.
> 
> 
> Σωκράτη, γίνεται ένας μικρός πανικός ακόμη με τα νέα γραφεία, έχει πέσει αρκετή κούραση με τη μετακόμιση... υπομονή να ηρεμίσουν λίγο τα πράγματα.


Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα πήγα χθες στη νέα έδρα και βοήθησα λίγο την κατάσταση... έχει μεν δουλειά αλλά τα βαριά έχουν φύγει. 

Στην εταιρία μου ύστερα απο χωροταξικές ανακατατάξεις (-sick-  :: ) υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον χώρο που καταλαμβάνει το μηχάνημα (αφού πλέον αντικαταστάθηκε με πιο νέο) και είπα να τους βοηθήσουμε.  ::  Είναι καλή ευκαιρία και 'the sooner the better'!

----------


## acoul

Το scan από την ταράτσα και την διπλανή - πιο ψηλή - ταράτσα. Μερικά credits:



> 1) dti: Έκανε πρώτος salto mortale στην διπλανή ταράτσα
> 2) Vigor: Ακολούθησε τον νούμερο #1
> 3) katsaros_m: Μπινελίκια και σημαιοφόρος του 4μετρου ιστού με panel στα άκρα της ταράτσας
> 4) kladakis: Συνδεθείτε με Spirosco !!
> 5) BDS: Προσευχόταν από μέσα του
> 6) Ernest0x: Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμαίοι
> 7) Linux/kismet





> 1: * -58 awmn-4068 00:02:6F:33:B9:FB infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -76 awmn-4218-4068 00:12:17:49:A5:CE infrastructure Channel:2
> 3: * -81 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:02:6F:33:B9:F2 infrastructure Channel:1
> 4: * -83 AWMN_736_GRGS 00:40:96:352:69 infrastructure Channel:1
> 5: * -84 awmn-1974-2278 00:0F:66:4C:CB:25 infrastructure Channel:10
> 6: * -85 Awmn_633 00:40:96:48:FC:C2 infrastructure Channel:7
> 7: * -86 Awmn_3956 00:C0:499:03:59 infrastructure Channel:6
> 8: * -88 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:33:BA:04 infrastructure Channel:5
> 9: * -88 awmn-4218 00:40:96:26:25:2A infrastructure Channel:7
> ...





> 1: * -52 <no ssid> 00:30:4F:40:C60 infrastructure Channel:0
> 2: * -54 555666 00:40:96:33:C6:F9 infrastructure Channel:9
> 3: * -58 awmn-4068 00:02:6F:33:B9:FB infrastructure Channel:9
> 4: * -60 <no ssid> 00:30:4F:3F9:07 infrastructure Channel:0
> 5: * -61 @[email protected] 00:40:96:54:1C:59 infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -64 <no ssid> 00:30:4F:40:CB:3C infrastructure Channel:0
> 7: * -64 okan 00:40:96:49:43:FC infrastructure Channel:5
> 8: * -67 PANTOKRATOR 00:03:2F:03:12:83 infrastructure Channel:3
> 9: * -71 attiki 00:40:96:3A:5F:BD infrastructure Channel:7
> ...

----------


## jason

> Το scan από την ταράτσα και την διπλανή - πιο ψηλή - ταράτσα. Μερικά credits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) dti: Έκανε πρώτος salto mortale στην διπλανή ταράτσα
> 2) Vigor: Ακολούθησε τον νούμερο #1
> 3) katsaros_m: Μπινελίκια και σημαιοφόρος του 4μετρου ιστού με panel στα άκρα της ταράτσας
> 4) kladakis: Συνδεθείτε με Spirosco !!
> ...





> 1: * -52 <no ssid> 00:30:4F:40:C60 infrastructure Channel:0
> 2: * -54 555666 00:40:96:33:C6:F9 infrastructure Channel:9
> 3: * -58 awmn-4068 00:02:6F:33:B9:FB infrastructure Channel:9
> 4: * -60 <no ssid> 00:30:4F:3F9:07 infrastructure Channel:0
> 5: * -61 @[email protected] 00:40:96:54:1C:59 infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -64 <no ssid> 00:30:4F:40:CB:3C infrastructure Channel:0
> 7: * -64 okan 00:40:96:49:43:FC infrastructure Channel:5
> 8: * -67 PANTOKRATOR 00:03:2F:03:12:83 infrastructure Channel:3
> 9: * -71 attiki 00:40:96:3A:5F:BD infrastructure Channel:7
> ...


[/quote:56a40]

έεεεετσι...έεεεετσι...με τις mac addresses. Ωραία λίστα! πολύ καλή δουλειά, μπράβο! 
Όποιος από αυτούς τολμήσει και αλλάξει mac ή essid από εδώ και πέρα, είναι τουλάχιστον ύποπτος. 

 ::

----------


## dti

H EEXI είναι λοιπόν η πρώτη επιλογή για σύνδεση της νέας λέσχης στο δίκτυο, αφού και κοντά είναι και το σήμα που πιάσαμε είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιητικό. 
Από κει και πέρα αν γίνει δεύτερο link, ataraxos (Πετρούπολη), tlogic (Περιστέρι), philip (633 & 3956), acoul, stafan, vaggos13, spirosco, souxoumouxou (Βύρωνας) κατά σειρά καλύτερου σήματος.

----------


## Ernest0x

Επίσης, να εξεταστεί η περίπτωση link με κάποιον κόμβο που μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί (εφόσον υπάρχει το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον) σε καλό σημείο, με σκοπό την ενίσχυση της (μικρής) παρουσίας του AWMN στο κέντρο.

----------


## spirosco

Εαν μπορουμε να εκμεταλευθουμε καποια απο τις διπλανες ταρατσες τοτε 2 links πρεπει να θεωρουνται δεδομενα.
Επισης με την παραπανω προυποθεση θεωρω must να σηκωθει εκει μια omni.
Σε περιπτωση που δεν μας κατσει καποια απο τις διπλανες ταρατσες τοτε μονο προς δυτικα υπαρχει οπτικη,
και αυτη με τουλαχιστον 3-4 μετρα ιστο.

Τελος εννοειται πως παμε για 5αρια links.  ::

----------


## nvak

Ας φέρει ο Δαμιανός αύριο το τρίτο κομμάτι του ιστού. 
Όποιος έχει μεγάλη σκάλα 4-5m ας την φέρει.
Αν βρούμε έτοιμους V αποστάτες 50cm για σωλήνα καλό θα ήταν, αλλιώς να φτιάξω.

Ιστό στην δική μας ταράτσα θα βάλουμε *οπωσδήποτε*. Αν μας φιλοξενήσουν σε καμία διπλανή τότε εκεί θα βάλουμε το δεύτερο λινκ και την όμνι.

----------


## verano

> H EEXI είναι λοιπόν η πρώτη επιλογή για σύνδεση της νέας λέσχης στο δίκτυο, αφού και κοντά είναι και το σήμα που πιάσαμε είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιητικό. 
> Από κει και πέρα αν γίνει δεύτερο link, ataraxos (Πετρούπολη), tlogic (Περιστέρι), philip (633 & 3956), acoul, stafan, vaggos13, spirosco, souxoumouxou (Βύρωνας) κατά σειρά καλύτερου σήματος.


Έχω εκδηλώσει και εγώ ενδιαφέρον. Δείτε και το ακόλουθο post:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....687&highlight=

----------


## acoul

Συνοψίζοντας, για την δική μας ταράτσα θα χρειαστούμε 6μετρο ιστό με grid για ΕΕΧΙ με καλές αντηρίδες για την σωστή στήριξη. Υπάρχουν επιπλέον τρεις υπό σύνδεση κόμβοι: verano, arxontas & kolonaki που θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν ικανοποιητικά την περιοχή.

----------


## nvak

Εξάμετρο ιστό θα βάλουμε, όχι όμως με συρματόσχοινα αλλά με δύο σταθερές αντιρίδες στερεωμένο στά 50cm πάνω στόν τοίχο της βόρειας οικοδομής.
Είναι η μόνη ασφαλής λύση και θέση ώστε για να μπορούμε να ανεβαίνουμε πάνω για ρύθμιση. 
Πρέπει να βγαίνει έλα λινκ δυτικά. Με ΕΕΧΙ βγαίνει αν ξεπεράσουμε την βόρεια οικοδομή. Θα κάνω μία προσπάθεια σήμερα να μετρήσω το ύψος. 

Ιδανικό θα ήταν το ενιάμετρο πυργάκι του YGK στερεωμένο με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## Ygk

με δεδομένο τον τρόπο στήριξης που προτείνεις το κόστος του θα μειωθεί πολύ.
Εάν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι θα μπορούσε να προσφερθεί κάποιος, απο μάς, να το κολλήσει για να γλυτώσουμε & τα εργατικά τό κόστος πιά είναι εντελώς αστείο για την ευκολία & την λειτουργικότητα που θα προσφέρει ο πύργος

----------


## Vigor

> Εάν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι θα μπορούσε να προσφερθεί κάποιος, απο μάς, να το κολλήσει για να γλυτώσουμε & τα εργατικά τό κόστος πιά είναι εντελώς αστείο για την ευκολία & την λειτουργικότητα που θα προσφέρει ο πύργος


Προσφέρομαι να υλοποιήσω την συγκόλληση.  ::  Υπό την καθοδήγηση/προτροπή του μηχανικού nvak  ::

----------


## Vigor

Για το μεταξύ, θα έχω στα χέρια μου αύριο το απόγευμα θέλω να πιστεύω (θα μου τις στείλουν με το ΚΤΕΛ από Γιάννενα) δύο βάσεις από μασίφ λάμα πάχους 5mm σε σχήμα λάμδα (Λ) - που είσαι ρε Λιακό με τα ωραία σου!  ::  - να δωρίσω στον Σύλλογο, μιας που τις έχω και κάθονται.

Είναι ταμάμ για την χρήση που τις θέλουμε και καλύπτουν 100% τα specs του Κλαδάκη.

Οπότε λίγο υπομονή για 0 ευρώ κόστος, πιστεύω δεν θα χάλαγε κανέναν (εκτός από κάποιους ανυπόμονους), έτσι?

----------


## ngia

::  Μπράβο Γιώργο  ::

----------


## socrates

Μετά κόπων και βασάνων τοποθετήθηκε το φωτοτυπικό στην έδρα. 

Credits...

*netsailor* για την μεταφορά του φωτοτυπικού από την δουλειά μου στη νέα έδρα
*nvak* για την μεταφορά του φωτοτυπικού από το ισόγειο στον 4ο (φάγαμε ψυχρολουσία όταν διαπιστώσαμε ότι για λίγα χιλιοστά δεν μπορούσε να μπει στο ασανσέρ και το μεταφέραμε εγώ και ο Νίκος σκαλί σκαλί με τα χέρια*)

* Η εκδίκηση του mojiro  ::  

Το φωτοτυπικό χρειάζεται ένα νέο τόνερ και είναι έτοιμο προς χρήση.

----------


## nvak

Μετά την επί τόπου μέτρηση βρέθηκε το ύψος του διπλανού τοίχου (όπου θα μπεί ο ιστός ) 5m. Πίσω από τον τοίχο υπάρχει ένα ντεπόζιτο και μία καμινάδα ύψους 1,5m
To ένα V θα μπεί στά 3,5m και το άλλο στά 0,6m (εκεί υπάρχουν δοκάρια).

Ο ιστός μας έχει 3 στελέχη και ύψος 5,8m. Αν παίρναμε ένα στέλεχος ακόμη θα ξεπερνάγαμε το ντεπόζιτο .

Στην περίπτωση αυτή, με μία *A*ndrew θα πιάναμε την EEXI.

Vigor αν προσφέρεσαι για πυργάκι ευχαρίστως. Υπάρχει υπερπλήρης εξοπλισμός σιδηρουργείου  ::  
Υπολόγισε ότι χρειάζονται 2 μέρες για κόψιμο-κόλημα-τρόχισμα και 1 για αστάρωμα-βαφή.
Οι λάμες που θα φέρεις είναι αυτές της ΔΕΗ ? (ευτυχώς με πρόλαβες ! σήμερα είχα σκοπό να τις φτιάξω )

----------


## ngia

::  Credits...  ::  

*socrates (aka Hobbit)* για την δωρεά του φωτοτυπικού.

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να βγαζετε και εδώ καμιά ανακοίνωση (στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ) όταν θέλετε βοήθεια?

----------


## argi

@ Vigor, nvak

Κι εγώ μεσα για τον πύργο... κανονίστε και φέρνω εργαλεία και όση μαστοριά διαθέτουμε... με 2 χέρια ακόμα μπορεί να βγεί και σε -1 μερα...

@rg!

----------


## dimkasta

Για αύριο λέτε?

Θα έρθω και γω να βοηθήσω, να σου φέρω και τα κεραιάκια Αργύρη

----------


## ngia

Λοιπόν αύριο Σάββατο στις 16:00 για τακτοποίηση πραγμάτων και στήσιμο του ιστού.
Φέρνω τα V, φέρνει ο kladakis τη σκάλα και τρυπάνι.

----------


## mojiro

> * Η εκδίκηση του mojiro


Μουαααχαχααχχαχαχα

ορε παιδες.... με εκεινο τον laser τι κανατε ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Ότι δουλειά είναι να γίνει θα γίνει σε commando mode ΟΝ… 

It’s Pissin it down…

Se ya there amigos…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μην σκοτωθείτε να κατέβετε… θα είμαι εκεί σε 40Min προέκυψε κάτι…
Αν μπορέσω ποιο γρήγορα θα κατέβω!

----------


## spirosco

Απο τη μερια μου εχω γυρισει το παλιο interface του συλλογου κατα προσεγγιση προς την ΕΘΕΜ.
Λογικα αν ενωθει παλι το cisco απο τη μερια της ΕΘΕΜ και κεντραριστει το πιατο (λεπτομερειες δηλαδη  ::  ), θα εχουμε link.

Εμαθα οτι ο nkladakis σημερα το πρωι σηκωνε τα μανικια του για να κατεβει στην ΕΘΕΜ.
Φυλαχθειτε λοιπον...  ::

----------


## nkladakis

1o Ποστ απο εθεμ.... φτου σας  ::

----------


## panste

Οχ την ομπρέλα ξανάρχισε να βρέχει  ::   ::   ::  

Αντε και στα επομένα  ::  


Ποιός ο τυχερός ?? (το άλλο άκρο του link ; )

----------


## Mihalis_Creta

Ριτσαααααα την σκουπιδοσακουλα γρηγορα !!!!!!!!  ::   ::  
Αντε ρε καλοριζικος !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Credits to ngia, nkladakis, Argi, xbelis, spirosco και τα άλλα παιδιά που συνεχίζουν εκεί την προσπάθεια… εγώ γύρισα άρον άρον … 
Disaster recovery to the scope!  :: 

Καλορίζικο…  ::

----------


## spirosco

Βασικα υπαρχει ενα θεμα με το hublink και δεν θελει να δει δικτυο με τιποτα.
Φανταζομαι αυριο μπορει ο Μανωλης να του ριξει μια ματια.

----------


## ngia

> Βασικα υπαρχει ενα θεμα με το hublink και δεν θελει να δει δικτυο με τιποτα.
> Φανταζομαι αυριο μπορει ο Μανωλης να του ριξει μια ματια.


καταραμένο ήταν.
Τη μια δε ξεκινούσε λόγω μνήμης, την άλλη ήθελε 3 reboot για να δει το ποντίκι, όταν έβλεπε το ποντίκι έχανε την κάρτα δικτύου κ.τ.λ
Εντω μεταξύ το παράθυρο ήταν δίπλα και ήταν ανοικτό, ο πειρασμός μεγάλος..
Τεσπα αύριο θα είναι ανοικτά στις 18:00 αν κάποιος θέλει να το πετάξει .. έ να το δει.

----------


## Philip

Το έλεγα εγώ να το κοιτάξουμε πριν φύγει από τον Σπύρο.

Εάν χρειαστείτε οτιδήποτε είμαι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## papashark

> 1: * -58 awmn-4068 00:02:6F:33:B9:FB infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -76 awmn-4218-4068 00:12:17:49:A5:CE infrastructure Channel:2
> 3: * -81 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:02:6F:33:B9:F2 infrastructure Channel:1
> 4: * -83 AWMN_736_GRGS 00:40:96:352:69 infrastructure Channel:1
> 5: * -84 awmn-1974-2278 00:0F:66:4C:CB:25 infrastructure Channel:10
> 6: * -85 Awmn_633 00:40:96:48:FC:C2 infrastructure Channel:7
> 7: * -86 Awmn_3956 00:C0:499:03:59 infrastructure Channel:6
> 8: * -88 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:33:BA:04 infrastructure Channel:5
> 9: * -88 awmn-4218 00:40:96:26:25:2A infrastructure Channel:7
> ...


Aυτό είναι το scan από την ταράτσα της ΕΘΕΜ ? (και όχι σε μία από τις διπλανές) Και προφανώς έγινε χωρίς ιστό και με μια ταράτσα στο χέρι ?

----------


## ngia

> Aυτό είναι το scan από την ταράτσα της ΕΘΕΜ ? (και όχι σε μία από τις διπλανές) Και προφανώς έγινε χωρίς ιστό και με μια ταράτσα στο χέρι ?


Έγινε στη διπλανή (εκεί που φάγαμε πόρτα) με ένα 14άρι πάνελ πάνω σε ένα τρίμετρο ιστό. Από το δώμα της ΕΘΕΜ θέλουμε στον υπάρχοντα ιστό τουλάχιστον άλλα τρία μέτρα και πάλι δε έχουμε οπτική.
Από το δικό μας δώμα στα 6 μέτρα έχουμε οπτική επαφή και σήματα μόνο προς τα δυτικά βουνά. 
Όλα τα λεφτά είναι η διπλανή (μία από τις δύο) ταράτσες. 
Είδωμεν αν θα έχουμε τελικά άδεια.

----------


## papashark

Μάλιστα.

Και απλά επιλέχθηκε ο 10ος στην σειρά από πλευράς σήματος, και προφανώς απόστασης.


Το δεύτερο scan που έχει κάνει ο acoul από που είναι ? Γιατί λέει ένα από την ταράτσα και ένα από την διπλανή. Εννοεί από τις 2 διπλανές ?

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση

----------


## ngia

Ανεβήκαμε και στο δώμα της διπλανής όπου είναι ακόμα καλύτερα από την ταράτσα της διπλανής.
Από το δικό μας δώμα με τον 6μετρο μόνο προς τα δυτικά έβγαινε λινκ.

Με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο (ψηλότερος ιστός / διπλανή ταράτσα) μπορούμε να έχουμε για την εξυπηρέτηση της έδρας δύο κοντινά λινκς, ένα με την ΕΕΧΙ και έναν με κάποιον από αυτούς που ετοιμάζονται (arxontas ή άλλον)
Στο μεταξύ μας εξυπηρετεί το υπάρχον λινκ με spirosco.

----------


## papashark

Να ξανακάνω την ερώτηση γιατί δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε.

Ο acoul πόσταρε 2 scan.

Από που έγινε το πρώτο, και από που το δεύτερο.

----------


## ngia

Έκανε τρία σκαν, ένα πάνω στο δώμα της ταράτσας μας, ένα στην ταράτσα της διπλανής και ένα από το δώμα της ταράτσα της διπλανής. 
Όλα με ένα τετράμετρο ιστό. Τα σκαν που έχει ποστάρει είναι από τα δύο τελευταία.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ψηλά… αστο μην το παιδεύουμε είναι δύσκολη ταράτσα στην εθεμ…
Αν όμως κάποιος προσφέρεται να κατασκευάσει πύργο πολλά γίνονται!

Ή αυτό ή κάτι άλλο … όπως να μαγειρεύει ας πούμε για τους δίπλα για κανένα χρόνο…  ::   ::   ::  

Με λίγη όρεξη και συνεργασία άντε θα βγουν και άλλα… 
Μέχρι τότε… εγώ θα έχω πάει για απόσυρση…  ::

----------


## acoul

> Να ξανακάνω την ερώτηση γιατί δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε.
> 
> Ο acoul πόσταρε 2 scan.
> 
> Από που έγινε το πρώτο, και από που το δεύτερο.


Το πρώτο scan είναι από την δική μας ταράτσα και όχι όλο, το δεύτερο που έχω είναι από την δική μας, από την διπλανή και από το δώμα της διπλανής. Καλώς και βγήκε το link με Spirosco, αλλά καμιά φορά μπροστά στις ευκολίες ξεχνούμε τον πραγματικό σκοπό. Ένα γερό μπράβο στα παιδιά όλα που ρίξαν τον ιδρώτα της αρκούδας και υπάρχει link μέσα σε 24 ώρες !! Το θέμα με το πως αντιμετωπίζουμε κοντινά, νέα links βέβαια παραμένει...

----------


## argi

> Μάλιστα. 
> Και απλά επιλέχθηκε ο 10ος στην σειρά από πλευράς σήματος, και προφανώς απόστασης


Πριν αρχίσουμε όλοι μαζί τα πως και τα γιατί, ας αποκτήσουμε μια άποψη για το πως είναι οι ταράτσες και τι βγαίνει...

Εγώ ήμουν και τα δύο Σάββατα στην ΕΘΕΜ και θεωρώ πως είναι επιτυχία που τόσο σύντομα (και μάλιστα χτες που κάθε 20 λεπτά έριχνε και ένα "κουβά" νερό) βρήκε link από το σύλλογο...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπάρχουν πολλές ιδέες, προοπτικές κλπ. Υπάρχει όμως η θεωρία, υπάρχει και η πράξη... Η θεωρία λέει ότι μπορούμε να βγάλουμε -3-4 links... Στην πράξη άμεσα βγήκε αυτό που βγήκε...

Αν μπορέσουμε να πάμε σε διπλανή ταράτσα, αν φτιάξουμε πύργο, αν ανοίξει κανενας κόμβος στο κέντρο, αν... αν... αν... τότε βλέπουμε... με το καλό και 4 links...

Aλλά νισάφι πια με τα πως και τα γιατί... ή μήπως εννοείται ότι προτιμήθηκε ο spirosco γιατί υπάρχει κάποιος "πολιτικός" λόγος... γιατί εγώ το είδα ότι για να βγεί το link χρειάζεται όχι μόνο θέση αλλά και διάθεση... 

@rg!

----------


## spirosco

Να σαι καλα βρε Αργυρη γιατι με γλυτωσες απο το να γραψω ακριβως τα ιδια.

Δεν υπαρχει σαφως καποια ρητρα ή συμβολαιο που να εξαναγκαζει τον συλλογο να εχει link μαζι μου.

*Και φυσικα αυτο το link μεχρι να βγει καποιο αλλο/αλλα πιο μικρης αποστασης, θα εξυπηρετει την διασυνδεση της λεσχης με το υπολοιπο δικτυο οπως γινοταν εδω και αρκετο καιρο, εκτος κι αν ο papashark ή καποιος αλλος εχει αντιρρηση* και φυσικα να μας εξηγησει γιατι ετρεξαν ασκοπα μεσα στη βροχη καποιοι για να το σηκωσουν.

Σε περιπτωση αντιρρησης, να ακουλουθει οργανωμενο σχεδιο και οχι προτασεις του στυλ "αμα βαλουμε το wrt που μας δωρισαν θα κανουμε φοβερα links".

Θα βοηθησω απο μεριας μου οσο μπορω για να βγει ενα link ΕΘΕΜ-ΕΕΧΙ.

----------


## acoul

Σπύρο δεν είναι προσωπικό όπως το έθεσα, απλά είναι το εύκολο που καμιά φορά μας βγάζει από τον πραγματικό στόχο που είναι η εξάπλωση με την έννοια της λέξης εξάπλωση του δικτύου. A bunch of thanks, καλά ξενύχτια και στομάχι γιατί όπως βλέπεις όχι ευχαριστώ αλλά μπινελίκια εισπράτεις  ::  Good work & thank you.

----------


## spirosco

Αλεξανδρε οπως εγραψα παραπανω, θα βοηθησω οσο μπορω για το link ΕΘΕΜ-ΕΕΧΙ.
Οχι τοσο απο υποχρεωση ή επειδη σε θεωρω αξιολογο/αξιοπιστο ατομο, αλλα κυριως επειδη πιστευω οτι αυτο ειναι και το πιο ορθο.
Αυτο σημαινει πως αλοιμονο σου αν δεν βγαινει το link  ::   :: 

Συγνωμη για το υφος μου, δεν πηγαινε προς εσενα.

----------


## argi

Η ευκολη λύση παραμένει μόνο όταν ξεχνάμε τον στόχο... και ο στόχος παραμένει καλύτερα, σταθερότερα, κοντινότερα, χαμηλότερα (σε ισχύ).

Είμαστε αρκετοί μπλεγμένοι για να μην ξεχάσουμε το στόχο και το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο Link δεν είναι το καλύτερο... όμως ας έχουμε κάτι στημένο και ταυτόχρονα ας κοιτάμε και όλες τις εναλλακτικές... 

'Εγινε δοκιμή και με τις δύο διπλανές και φάγαμε πορτα... ας περιμένουμε λίγο να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε και ταυτόχρονα βλέπουμε και τις άλλες εναλλακτικές (πυργο, κλπ)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα η λέσχη δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί... θέλει συμμαζεμα, σκουπισμα, σφουγγαρισμα κλπ... και κυριως κόσμο να έρχεται... δεν είναι μόνο τα links...

@rg!

----------


## paravoid

Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται.
Όσοι θυμούνται την ατάκα περί "σοβαρών" κόμβων, την προηγούμενη φορά που βγάζαμε καινούργια links από έδρα του σωματείου (εκείνο το πράγμα που ανήκει σε όλους κτλ κτλ), θα κάνουν τον συνειρμό.

Απλά ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, κρίμα είναι να γράφονται πράγματα σαν τα παραπάνω.

----------


## argi

> Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται.
> Όσοι θυμούνται την ατάκα περί "σοβαρών" κόμβων, την προηγούμενη φορά που βγάζαμε καινούργια links από έδρα του σωματείου (εκείνο το πράγμα που ανήκει σε όλους κτλ κτλ), θα κάνουν τον συνειρμό.
> 
> Απλά ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, κρίμα είναι να γράφονται πράγματα σαν τα παραπάνω.


Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς εννοείς γιατί κάτι έχω χάσει... μπορεί να είναι και γιατί είναι παλιότερα απο εμένα αλλά ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω...

@rg!

----------


## spirosco

Οσοι θυμουνται την ιστορια περι ευκολης κριτικης και αλλεργιας στις ταρατσες θα πιασουν το νοημα.

Γαιδαρο τους δινεις, στα δοντια τον κοιτουν, aka Μεταξωτα βρακακια  ::

----------


## Philip

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω και εγώ όπως ο argi τι εννοείς.




> Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται.
> Όσοι θυμούνται την ατάκα περί "σοβαρών" κόμβων, την προηγούμενη φορά που βγάζαμε καινούργια links από έδρα του σωματείου (εκείνο το πράγμα που ανήκει σε όλους κτλ κτλ), θα κάνουν τον συνειρμό.
> 
> Απλά ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, κρίμα είναι να γράφονται πράγματα σαν τα παραπάνω.


Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω έχω δει το τελευταίο διάστημα να είσαι πολύ αρνητικός στα σχόλια σου (γενικός)και μάλιστα η εικόνα που παρουσιάζεις τουλάχιστον στο Forum είναι πιστεύω άσχετη με όλα αυτά οπού έχεις και ακόμα προσφέρεις για το δίκτυο.

Δεν σε κατηγορώ για τίποτε αλλά τουλάχιστον να καταλαβαίνουμε και εμείς τη γίνεται.

Μήπως να σταματήσεις να γραφείς αρνητικά για την Εικόνα σου πράγματα.

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## nvak

Λοιπόν, για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, για να κάνουν λινκ με την έδρα προσφέρθηκαν μέχρι στιγμής μόνο 3 κομβούχοι: spirosco, acoul και katsaros. 

Από τη ταράτσα της έδρας βλέπουμε ataraxo, stafan και eexi απο ανάκλαση. 
Ο katsaros και εγώ προσπαθήσαμε να πάρουμε την συγκατάθεση των γειτόνων για να βάλουμε κεραία στις διπλανές αρκετά ψηλότερες ταράτσες (+10m).
Δυστυχώς την Παρασκευή πήραμε και την τελευταία αρνητική απάντηση με αποτέλεσμα η "διπλανή" λύση να αποκλειστεί. 

Παίζει βέβαια πάντα η λύση να βρούμε φιλική ταράτσα σε απόσταση 200m ή στον Λυκαβητό όπου ουσιαστικά να στήσουμε ένα κόμβο για την έδρα.

Αυτή την στιγμή σηκώθηκε ένα λίνκ με τον spirosco σε b αφού τοποθετήθηκε το πιάτο σε ύψος 5m από την ταράτσα μας.

Για ΕΕΧΙ πρέπει να πάμε στα 8-9 m. Χρειαζόμαστε πυργάκι κεραία κλπ

Υπάρχει και η λύση stafan, αλλά δεν έχει εκδηλώθει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## nikpet

> Λοιπόν, για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, για να κάνουν λινκ με την έδρα προσφέρθηκαν μέχρι στιγμής μόνο 3 κομβούχοι: spirosco, acoul και katsaros. 
> 
> Από τη ταράτσα της έδρας βλέπουμε ataraxo, stafan και eexi απο ανάκλαση. 
> Ο katsaros και εγώ προσπαθήσαμε να πάρουμε την συγκατάθεση των γειτόνων για να βάλουμε κεραία στις διπλανές αρκετά ψηλότερες ταράτσες (+10m).
> Δυστυχώς την Παρασκευή πήραμε και την τελευταία αρνητική απάντηση με αποτέλεσμα η "διπλανή" λύση να αποκλειστεί. 
> 
> Παίζει βέβαια πάντα η λύση να βρούμε φιλική ταράτσα σε απόσταση 200m ή στον Λυκαβητό όπου ουσιαστικά να στήσουμε ένα κόμβο για την έδρα.
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή σηκώθηκε ένα λίνκ με τον spirosco σε b αφού τοποθετήθηκε το πιάτο σε ύψος 5m από την ταράτσα μας.
> ...



Τον Stafan από που τον πιάσατε;

Απο εκεί που θα μπουν οι κεραίες;

'Η από διπλανές πολυκατοικίες;

----------


## nvak

> Τον Stafan από που τον πιάσατε;
> 
> Απο εκεί που θα μπουν οι κεραίες;
> 
> 'Η από διπλανές πολυκατοικίες;


Χαμηλά, απο την ταράτσα της έδρας. Υπάρχει "παράθυρο" πρός τα κεί  ::

----------


## dti

> Υπάρχει και η λύση stafan, αλλά δεν έχει εκδηλώθει ενδιαφέρον.


Νομίζω οτι ο stafan είναι πλήρης από interfaces. Μία λύση είναι να γυρίσει το link που έχει με την ΕΕΧΙ προς το Σύλλογο και από κει να γίνει επίσης link προς ΕΕΧΙ.

----------


## MAuVE

Υπάρχει και ο γείτονάς μου ο tse0123 ο οποίος εδώ και καιρό υπόσχεται το δρόμο ΕΕΧΙ - tse0123 - MAuVE.

Θεωρητικά πολύ καλή λύση, απόστάσεις της τάξης των 500 μέτρων, καλές οπτικές επαφές κλπ, 

Αλλά...

1ον Το έχει ταράξει στη μελέτη και την προμήθεια εξοπλισμού
2ον Δεν ξέρω αν από ΕΕΧΙ υπάρχει δυνατότητα για επιπλέον λινκ

Με την παραπάνω πρόταση του Δαμιανού για ΕΘΕΜ - stafan ίσως το 2) να διευκολύνεται.

----------


## ngia

Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν να φτιάξουμε υποδομή από την έδρα που να μπορέι να δεχτεί τα δύο λινκ (τώρα είναι με cisco bridge), ώστε να είμαστε έτοιμοι.
Δηλ. κουτί με mobo και τα παρελκόμενα. Υπάρχει σχετικός εξοπλισμός αλλά θέλει μοντάρισμα, δοκιμή κ.τ.λ

----------


## panossio

Αγαπητοί φίλοι
Θα ήθελα να έχω μία σύνδεση με τον σύλογο 
μιάς και έχω αρκετά INF ελέυθερα είτε σε b είτε σε a
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2033
Και έχω καλή οπτική γωνία προς τα εκεί!
Φιλικά 
Παναγιώτης Σιόρεντας

----------


## stafan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει και η λύση stafan, αλλά δεν έχει εκδηλώθει ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι ο stafan είναι πλήρης από interfaces. Μία λύση είναι να γυρίσει το link που έχει με την ΕΕΧΙ προς το Σύλλογο και από κει να γίνει επίσης link προς ΕΕΧΙ.


Εννοείται ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, εφόσον εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο. Και διαχείριση άμα θέλετε, ευχαρίστησή μου, είναι βλέπετε και αυτή η "born to network" ψυχή  ::

----------


## nvak

> Εννοείται ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, εφόσον εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο.


Για γύρνα ένα interface πρός την έδρα για scan. Άν και ο δρόμος σου πρός ΕΕΧΙ-acoul είναι καλός, η θέση σου είναι ιδανική για το δεύτερο λινκ και μας γλυτώνει απο μεγάλους ιστούς και ακροβατικά.  ::  

panossio φοβάμαι ότι είσαι σχετικά κοντά για να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Η θέα της ταράτσας της έδρας ξεκινά αρκετά μετά το κέντρο. Μια δοκιμή πάντως, είναι καλό να γίνει. Δεν αποκλείεται να φαίνεσαι απο τα 5m.

----------


## stafan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stafan
> 
> Εννοείται ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, εφόσον εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> Για γύρνα ένα interface πρός την έδρα για scan. Άν και ο δρόμος σου πρός ΕΕΧΙ-acoul είναι καλός, η θέση σου είναι ιδανική για το δεύτερο λινκ και μας γλυτώνει απο μεγάλους ιστούς και ακροβατικά.


Ελεύθερο να γυρίσω δεν έχω, αλλά αυτό που βλέπει ΕΕΧΙ είναι εντάξει για δοκιμή νομίζω αφού η έδρα είναι σχεδόν στην ίδια ευθεία. Στέλνω με pm ips klp αν χρειαστούν...

----------

